# Do!Aqua Be Green



## discuskid (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone tried it?


----------



## tokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but...

Where do you get this in the states?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Tokyo,

Two of our Sponsors carry the ADA product line:
Aqua Design Group:
http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/#

Aqua Forest Aquarium
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_home

but I believe that only Aqua Forest in San Francisco carries Be Green Do Aqua product.
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=65_69


----------



## tokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

Hmm, i had looked at both suppliers and didn't see it available on either. Did I miss it?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=65_69

Second item down page.


----------

